
Why the hell are Marines still driving Humvees? - smacktoward
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-marine-corps/2017/11/21/why-the-hell-are-marines-still-driving-humvees/
======
nanis
Here is why:

    
    
            “You need mobility on the battlefield,” Wood said. “If
            you fully equip the Marine Corps with MRAPs, then you
            have a deployment problem. The vehicles are so big and
            heavy and ponderous that you can’t embark them aboard
            amphibs; you can’t easily get them into theater via
            cargo aircraft like the C-130.”
    
            Another drawback for MRAPs is that bridges need to be
            strong enough to support them or troops need to find
            places where rivers are shallow enough for them to
            cross, he said. Vehicles must be light enough so they
            can be used on the battlefield.

